# Grease - Where did you get yours?



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi all,

Its about time to think of regressing my la pavoni europiccola and just seem to find american links.

So which grease do you use, where did you get it, and how much of it do you recommend buying?

Cheers


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

eBay search 'Molycote 111 silicone compound 100g'. Nice chap, puts weighed amount in a small tuppaware pot for about £8. 100g is a lifetime's supply.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

You can get it on Amazon too. The correct spelling is Molykote 111


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOLYKOTE-111-SILICONE-COMPOUND-100-grams-/271768135177?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f46a4a609


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You need a food safe silicone grease like Molykote 111

Like Obnic, I bought mine from a seller on eBay that decants it into smaller measured jars as it's quite expensive in larger volumes. You only use a very small amount so 100g should last quite a few years.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOLYKOTE-111-SILICONE-COMPOUND-100-grams/271768135177?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29316%26meid%3D176a15169476482fa809999a4810c732%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D3%26sd%3D161612390122&rt=nc

If you're worried about buying it in unmarked jars then there is a seller currently selling a 100g tube for £10 which is pretty cheap as people usually want around £17 for a 100g tube.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Molykote-111-Compound-Grease-/161612390122?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25a0d95eea


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol.. oops.. sorry Obnic you posted the same link while I was typing.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Thats great chaps.

Thanks very much!


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Dow111


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Got mine from BB, for £3.99 https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/waterproof-valve-silicone-grease.html


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Noticed it's about £24 on the Londinium website (was looking at lever porn the other day and dreaming..)

Think I'll have to get some for mine, it was supposed to have been serviced before I bought it but I think it needs looking at and servicing properly.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Just ordered a Dow Corning Molykote 111 100g tube from:

http://www.exactrubber.co.uk

£10.00 + £1.29 P&P + VAT


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Obnic said:


> eBay search 'Molycote 111 silicone compound 100g'. Nice chap, puts weighed amount in a small tuppaware pot for about £8. 100g is a lifetime's supply.


Perfect, just ordered some. My Super Jolly adjustment has been almost impossible since I cleaned it, to the extent that I managed to bend the bar!


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Father_Java said:


> Just ordered a Dow Corning Molykote 111 100g tube from:
> 
> http://www.exactrubber.co.uk
> 
> £10.00 + £1.29 P&P + VAT


Me too, that's a good price. Been putting off the pulycaff backflush due to lack of grease.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

For my roaster I use action can CG90 food safe PTFE grease. I think this would be an excellent product for lever machines. It's also an easy spray on formula and could probably be usefully applied from time to time in between services without disassembly.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Action-Can-1955-CG90-Food-Grade-H1-Clear-Grease-PTFE-Spray-500ml-Aerosol-/182130042680?hash=item2a67cbe738:g:jbcAAOSw~oFXNeFa

I think you can find it cheaper and some chap is doing a bulk buy of 8 cans on ebay for £32


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

I've said it on another post here.... but the 100 gram tube is £13.55 delivered. I won't repeat the supplier (although it was mentioned in this thread) unless asked but it is mentioned in my other post. Not connected with them but their service was very good indeed.


----------

